# Fake / Counterfeit DaYan Zhanchi from Amazon?



## bornlambo (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one? 

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 6, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!



You should upload pictures of your cube so we can help you. Buying cubes from Amazon is a horrible choice in the first choice, although many of the online Chinese stores look fishy, they're quite reliable. In your case, you can just buy from stores like the Cubicle or likewise. Chances are, amazon sent you the wrong cube, or a defected cube.


----------



## bornlambo (Feb 6, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> You should upload pictures of your cube so we can help you. Buying cubes from Amazon is a horrible choice in the first choice, although many of the online Chinese stores look fishy, they're quite reliable. In your case, you can just buy from stores like the Cubicle or likewise. Chances are, amazon sent you the wrong cube, or a defected cube.


Should I have uploaded a picture of an edge piece?


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 6, 2014)

I could be very wrong, but it sounds like you maybe got a fangshi?? they are very scratchy and don't have torpedoes. like the post above, upload pictures so we can help you out.


----------



## bornlambo (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's an image of the edge piece.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 6, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> View attachment 3524
> Here's an image of the edge piece.



Unless they have come out with a new zhanchi...well, you don't have a legit one. My original zhanchi looks nothing like that! Sorry bro.


----------



## bornlambo (Feb 6, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Unless they have come out with a new zhanchi...well, you don't have a legit one. My original zhanchi looks nothing like that! Sorry bro.


Haha, well that's no fun. I only paid like $10 for it, so it's not that bad. Guess I'll just order from cube stores in the future.
Thanks for the answer!


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 6, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> Haha, well that's no fun. I only paid like $10 for it, so it's not that bad. Guess I'll just order from cube stores in the future.
> Thanks for the answer!



That's definitely not a Zhanchi, try buying from a cube store


----------



## Rise (Feb 13, 2014)

I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 13, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



That is definitely not a Zhanchi


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 13, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569



Appears to be a new YJ. They are all very similar and can be purchased from a cube store for $3-$6.

Could've easily been sent a worse cube.


----------



## Cody (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure thats a yj chi long that is a very good cube tho but definitely not a dayan, dayans are very rounded everywhere that is very blocky.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 13, 2014)

Cody said:


> I'm pretty sure thats a yj chi long that is a very good cube tho but definitely not a dayan, dayans are very rounded everywhere that is very blocky.



Yeah I think its a ChiLong


----------



## Pariah Zero (Feb 13, 2014)

*Counterfeit Puzzle?*

I've decided to start solving the 3x3 again, and after some research, decided to get a sticker less DaYan Zhanchi (not a kit). I ordered mine from Amazon.

When it arrived, I disassembled it, and found that what I was looking at was not at all like any of the pictures/reviews/videos I've seen for the Zhanchi:



Spoiler: Images
















So, is this a counterfeit cube, or has the manufacturer changed the design recently?

Thanks.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 13, 2014)

Pariah Zero said:


> I've decided to start solving the 3x3 again, and after some research, decided to get a sticker less DaYan Zhanchi (not a kit). I ordered mine from Amazon.
> 
> When it arrived, I disassembled it, and found that what I was looking at was not at all like any of the pictures/reviews/videos I've seen for the Zhanchi:
> 
> ...


If they changed the design, I see no reason to not advertise it as a new cube and quietly replace it for an older design
Probably the seller advertised it as something it wasn't


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 13, 2014)

Seriously folks, if people sell you a branded product on Amazon and don't provide said branded product, they are committing fraud.

You should do at least one of the following:

1) demand a refund

2) report the store to Amazon. They aren't keen on being an accessory to fraud, and will suspend the storeholder.

3) report them to Trading Standards, or your country's equivalent. They are committing a criminal offence.

Or you could do nothing, allow them to keep your money, and leave them free to scam others in future. Your choice!


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pariah Zero said:


> I've decided to start solving the 3x3 again, and after some research, decided to get a sticker less DaYan Zhanchi (not a kit). I ordered mine from Amazon.
> 
> When it arrived, I disassembled it, and found that what I was looking at was not at all like any of the pictures/reviews/videos I've seen for the Zhanchi:
> 
> ...



that cube and the other guys cubes are MoYu/yj YuLongs


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2014)

I've just bought my niece a stickerless zhanchi from Amazon. It felt different to my own black zhanchi but I really liked the feel. I'll be taking it apart when I get home to check it.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



Nope. And nope, Amazon is bad


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 13, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Amazon is bad



No, Amazon is good. Amazon SELLERS are bad. Amazon would be very interested to hear that people on the Amazon marketplace are fraudulently selling cheaper cubes in place of premium cubes. 

See my previous post re: reporting fraudsters to Amazon.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> No, Amazon is good. Amazon SELLERS are bad. Amazon would be very interested to hear that people on the Amazon marketplace are fraudulently selling cheaper cubes in place of premium cubes.
> 
> See my previous post re: reporting fraudsters to Amazon.



Oops, sorry about that, what you said was what I was trying to convey


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 13, 2014)

wow this is a freaking scam
don't get me wrong,you can still use that cube cause the new yj cubes are awesome(with the sulong being my main)
but thats just a cheap ass way to get some small profit
just start buying from cube stores folks!!!


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a YJ YuLong I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Nope. And nope, Amazon is bad



at the same time, Amazon is my favorite store. the only puzzle that they have gotten wrong was the zanchi (I got a panchi). other than the main speed cube every other product ranging in size has been amazing. some are cheaper than you can get online and some are more expensive. Just depends, but don't just call the bad because of a few stupid sellers who you can get refunds. ( I got a Rubik's snake that broke in the first 5 minutes and got a refund).

The majority of my collection comes from amazon and it is overall a great place to buys some cubes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've seen actually quite a few cases now of people trying to pass off a Yulong as a Zhanchi on Amazon, which is those stickerless ones. The OP had something different though, with the black edge piece, I suspect a Sheenshou 3x3 v1. Both are significantly cheaper than the Zhanchi, although the Yulong is certainly quite a nice cube. The Shengshou (or whatever it is) is not quite close to the Zhanchi. Either way you should report the seller and ask for refund.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Feb 13, 2014)

I've done #1 and #2. 

I've informed Amazon it's a counterfeit, and they have a pretty scorched earth policy towards it..

I'll get to #3 shortly.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 13, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



thats a YJ YuLong http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-3x3x3-YuLong.html


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 13, 2014)

Pariah Zero said:


> I've done #1 and #2.
> 
> I've informed Amazon it's a counterfeit, and they have a pretty scorched earth policy towards it..
> 
> I'll get to #3 shortly.



Gj!

I especially like the bit about them destroying the counterfeit stock.


----------



## thesolver (Feb 13, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



It looks a bit like the yulong or maybe its the cyclone boys.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2014)

I've checked my new Zhanchi and it's fine. Still feels quite different though.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like a shengshou 3x3.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Neither of those are Zhanchis. However, I have ordered from Amazon and had no problems before. Multiple times. You should probably check who is actually providing the cube. Amazon is the middleman.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 15, 2014)

It depends on whether the seller is reliable or not.

I've gotten both my zhanchi and guhong from amazon and they were fine.

I think what helps is to select your products that are dispatched by amazon themselves. It means that amazon are the ones that are actually handling your products and packaging it rather than the seller.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 15, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> It depends on whether the seller is reliable or not.
> 
> I've gotten both my zhanchi and guhong from amazon and they were fine.
> 
> I think what helps is to select your products that are dispatched by amazon themselves. It means that amazon are the ones that are actually handling your products and packaging it rather than the seller.



You seem to misunderstand how Amazon works. Amazon handle and package the vast majority of products sold through the Amazon marketplace, regardless of the reputation of the seller. 

The seller sends all of their stock to Amazon's fulfilment centres, and Amazon allows them to use their site as a retail environment. The seller benefits because they don't have to pay for warehouses; Amazon benefit because they can charge for delivery, and guarantee delivery times, etc. because it all comes from one of their hubs. That's why everything you purchase on Amazon arrives in an Amazon box. Some overseas vendors (such as Lightake) sell on the Amazon marketplace in addition to their own storefronts because of the added exposure it gives. They fulfil their own orders. 

Amazon themselves don't sell very much - Kindles, Chromebooks, etc.. Pretty much everything else is sold by third parties. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again - the only way we can stop this is by reporting the fraudulent sellers. These guys are going to great lengths - packaging YJ/Cyclone cubes in Dayan boxes, and applying the Dayan transfers, in order to sell a cube for a few extra dollars, and make a tiny bit of extra profit. They are capitalising on the Dayan name, so both Amazon and Dayan are well within their rights to prosecute. Which they should.

In the meantime, if you buy a Dayan cube on Amazon and what arrives isn't a Dayan cube, report them to Amazon and leave a scathing review!


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 15, 2014)

I know that me and my family has ordered from Amazon before in the past 9 years and we all have gotten the correct product that we ordered that was described. But if you give us the link to the Amazon item we can look more into it better for you.


----------



## Jont828 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, you got a different cube. Chances are fake/scam products come from 3rd party sellers that aren't affiliated with Amazon. I would only buy from sellers that are "Fulfilled by Amazon." That means that your order will be stored, packaged, and shipped by Amazon. Also, you're guaranteed that the shipping time will be around the window of the shipping option you chose (as in days to ship/process). If you got a defective product or something went wrong, you can go to Amazon's Customer Support for help since they affiliated themselves with the seller. Here's a pic about what I'm talking about.







The red text that says "unreliable" means that the seller isn't affiliated with Amazon in any way and that Amazon can't really help you if something goes wrong.


----------



## Jont828 (Feb 15, 2014)

Whoops! Accidentally posted the same thing twice! Any mods out there, please delete this. Thanks!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 15, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out![/QUOTE
> Post a photo


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 15, 2014)

guinepigs rock said:


> bornlambo said:
> 
> 
> > I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one?
> ...


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thats looks like a YJ YuLong, keep that cube and lube it with silicone like traxxas or lubix. It becomes very good. But yes, I always buy from the cubicle.


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Honestly if you know who to buy from, amazon is wonderful. I've bought dozens of cubes from there and never had an issue. My 55mm zhanchi is like half my main, I got it off amazon.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Honestly if you know who to buy from, amazon is wonderful. I've bought dozens of cubes from there and never had an issue. My 55mm zhanchi is like half my main, I got it off amazon.



Same with me.


----------



## Jont828 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, if you know who to buy from and who to avoid, Amazon is great, considering it's about 2-3 dollars cheaper than most other cubing stores.


----------



## AFatTick (Feb 23, 2014)

I personally never had a problem with Amazon giving me the wrong cube, but a friend of mine got a white guhong instead of a stickerless one. I buy from thecubicle and Amazon (depending on who has the best price). What I am surprised with is that they put a Dayan logo on the yj cube! It couldn't have been a manufacturing error since the two companies are completely unrelated. I'd say it is the sellers fault.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Feb 23, 2014)

It's the first time I've ever had a problem with anything bought 'from' Amazon. I know Amazon itself didn't sell it, and I know the seller ships their inventory to an Amazon warehouse, and Amazon ships it. 

I also know that a lot of dishonest sellers avoid Amazon because Amazon does not tolerate anyone screwing with 'their' customers. In my case, I was more interested to get a positive ID on the cube I was sent- complete with Zhanchi box and Dayan logo. 

I had no doubt Amazon would make it right.


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



LOL! I think you got a cyclone boys 3x3!


----------



## AnotherCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> LOL! I think you got a cyclone boys 3x3!



No, it is the YJ Yulong.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Feb 23, 2014)

Interesting note: it's been about a week since I reported my counterfeit to Amazon. The seller I bought mine from is no longer selling on Amazon. It seems that Amazon worked quickly indeed.


----------



## Infil (Feb 27, 2014)

So, I bought a stickerless Zhanchi off Amazon, and since I live in Canada my options were pretty limited as far as stores that will ship to me for reasonable prices. I found the store Liteway (which offered free shipping to Canada from China) and ordered a Zhanchi about two weeks ago, and it hasn't arrived yet. Then I came across this thread and I'm worried that after the terribly long wait, when my cube finally does come it will just be a knockoff.

I checked Liteway's store and it seems like their feedback is really ... limited (for some reason, I thought I recalled seeing strong feedback when I bought it, but I might have mistaken it for another store). What's worse is that the stickerless Zhanchi is no longer listed in their stock... I don't know if it means they're out of stock or if they had to remove it because they weren't ever actually selling them.

Can someone who knows more about this confirm whether this is a seller I should have trusted? I don't really care about being out $10, what I do care about is waiting a month and then not getting a good cube... if I got duped, I'll have to try and find a reputable store that ships to Canada for a reasonable price.

Here's the storefront: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.htm...8H&rh=i:merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1393532367


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 3, 2014)

It took 3 weeks for my real Zhanchi to arrive from hknowstore.


----------



## Infil (Mar 8, 2014)

For the record, the puzzle did arrive after 3 weeks, and it is (as far as I can tell, comparing the insides to Youtube vids) a real Zhanchi.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my case was an exceptional one. It included a real Dayan logo and a counterfeit box (low quality printing; I noticed the difference immediately when I received the real Zhanchi). Someone went to a lot of trouble.


----------



## Arti (Mar 8, 2014)

Pariah Zero said:


> I'm pretty sure my case was an exceptional one. It included a real Dayan logo and a counterfeit box (low quality printing; I noticed the difference immediately when I received the real Zhanchi). Someone went to a lot of trouble.



My questions are why would anyone go to the trouble? What's the price difference between the two cubes? Is it substantial enough to warrant this odd behavior?

Was the seller private or a puzzle store?

Could you share more info so that others may avoid troubles of this nature in the future?


Lots o' questions..sorry


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 9, 2014)

Arti said:


> My questions are why would anyone go to the trouble?



Profit?



> What's the price difference between the two cubes?



A stickerless YJ YuLong (what I received) is $8 at a (different) respected puzzle store.

A DaYan Zhanchi is $13.00 at the same store.

So passing off a YuLong as a Zhanchi nets $5 per unit - a 62% margin.



> Is it substantial enough to warrant this odd behavior?



Yes, especially at volume. The seller was likely counting on a customer base that wouldn't tension & lubricate a twisty puzzle. Oops. 



> Was the seller private or a puzzle store?



A 'private' seller that uses Amazon for its storefront/warehouse/shipping. _Not_ a puzzle store.



> Could you share more info so that others may avoid troubles of this nature in the future?



Not more than I already have. An important point is that Amazon immediately 'made it right.' The only 'cost' to me was time, which is a bit of a bummer, but not a huge deal with Amazon Prime's 2-day shipping. Amazon also has a _scorched earth_ policy towards counterfeiters. Counterfeit goods are confiscated and destroyed with no recourse or compensation, and that is what happened in my case; the seller no longer sells puzzles.


----------



## yockee (Mar 9, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!



To let you know, if you ordered just a regular 57mm ZhanChi, it won't feel like your old 55mm one because they have different feels due to differences in the plastic. The 55mm is smoother than the regular sized ones, however, it still should've had torpedoes. Recently, the 57mm's have changed and are a lot smoother than they have been, however the store from which you ordered may have still been stocked with the older version. Pictures would help.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 9, 2014)

bornlambo said:


> View attachment 3524
> Here's an image of the edge piece.



The picture isn't very clear so it's a bit hard to tell, but that looks kind of like a Fangshi piece.

EDIT: Whatever it is it's definitely not from a Zanchi though.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 9, 2014)

FangShi edges are very different too.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

I have £10 to spend at Amazon, and I was looking to buy a GuHong v2. Does anybody here know of anyone that actually sells DaYan cubes on Amazon? btw, I think I can only buy from amazon.co.uk, not sure though. I remember not being able to buy from amazon.com last time I tried ordering cubes from there because I live in the UK. Which sucks because there are no AoSus on amazon.co.uk.


----------



## 99zombieman (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry that happened to you. My friend ordered a Dayan Guhong 2x2 from Amazon(Yeah right)... anyway, it was sadly (of course) a fake and I told him to order from thecubicle.us next time.


----------



## Arti (Mar 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> I have £10 to spend at Amazon, and I was looking to buy a GuHong v2. Does anybody here know of anyone that actually sells DaYan cubes on Amazon? btw, I think I can only buy from amazon.co.uk, not sure though. I remember not being able to buy from amazon.com last time I tried ordering cubes from there because I live in the UK. Which sucks because there are no AoSus on amazon.co.uk.



Try cubikon.de they are based Switzerland, but the site can be used in English, pretty sure they deliver to the UK too


----------



## Arti (Mar 10, 2014)

Arti said:


> Try cubikon.de they are based Switzerland, but the site can be used in English, pretty sure they deliver to the UK too



Oh you have a gift card thing.. Nevermind! Sorry.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 10, 2014)

em . . . cubikon.de is based in Germany . . . and the prices are very expensive . . .


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> I have £10 to spend at Amazon, and I was looking to buy a GuHong v2. Does anybody here know of anyone that actually sells DaYan cubes on Amazon? btw, I think I can only buy from amazon.co.uk, not sure though. I remember not being able to buy from amazon.com last time I tried ordering cubes from there because I live in the UK. Which sucks because there are no AoSus on amazon.co.uk.



D'oh, you should've bought my lubed, modded, well broken in V2 - would've swapped for an Amazon voucher!

I originally bought my guhong 2 from an Amazon seller called Elliox. Believe it was 9.99.


----------



## ColeTen99 (Mar 10, 2014)

looks like a stickerless chilong


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> D'oh, you should've bought my lubed, modded, well broken in V2 - would've swapped for an Amazon voucher!
> 
> I originally bought my guhong 2 from an Amazon seller called Elliox. Believe it was 9.99.


I didn't have a £10 Amazon voucher then  I can lube and break in a cube easily enough. Which mods did you do to it? It looked/sounded really nice in the video. I have no experience modding cubes, but I have to start somewhere.
I remember him, and after looking on Amazon, I found three different cubes he was selling that were all GuHong v2s. Can you remember which one is the one you got? I don't want to buy one then find it isn't really a GuHong v2.


----------



## Arti (Mar 10, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> em . . . cubikon.de is based in Germany . . . and the prices are very expensive . . .



Sorry, I get Munich and Muenchen mixed up sometimes 

Oh and yeah the prices are pretty steep..bad recommendation on my part...for this situation I guess..


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> I didn't have a £10 Amazon voucher then  I can lube and break in a cube easily enough. Which mods did you do to it? It looked/sounded really nice in the video. I have no experience modding cubes, but I have to start somewhere.
> I remember him, and after looking on Amazon, I found three different cubes he was selling that were all GuHong v2s. Can you remember which one is the one you got? I don't want to buy one then find it isn't really a GuHong v2.



I just followed the link from my order confirmation email (November 23rd 2012 - the day I became a speedcuber...), and it took me to the first one of your links.

I did a fairly aggressive 48 point edge mod. It's REALLY easy to do if you have a nail file or some fine sandpaper. I think that was probably all for the Guhong. Maybe I took a little off the ridge on the edges, but probably just 48 PEM and lots of lube. It was the first cube I bought, and also the first cube that I modded. My advice - start small: you can always take more plastic off, but you can't put it back! Especially with a 3x3, where disassembly/assembly is so easy. 

It really was a fantastic cube, but my problem is I like RUD PLL algs, and my turning isn't accurate enough for the Guhong. The Zhanchi is that little bit more forgiving of misaligned layers, and the Weilong is even _more_ forgiving, and without popping. I only ever get pops with my Zhanchis during LL (or angry scrambling!!) and I never get pops with my Weilongs. But I _do_ struggle to control them occasionally. :\


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> post


Ty! Yeah, I've heard to mod cubes a bit at a time, and I was planning on not making that mistake. I probably will though, I'm like that


----------



## CYKOcube (Mar 11, 2014)

no it is not a fangshi its a shengshou i dont know which version


----------



## CYKOcube (Mar 11, 2014)

its a NEW VERSION OF SHENGSHOU i got one of those from amazon too


----------



## everett464 (May 1, 2014)

*Wonky Zhanchi*

I bought a pre-assembled Blue Zhanchi on Amazon. When it came, the pieces were lower mold quality than I'm used to. Particularly, the posts on the center pieces were poorly molded - they all have slight gaps, where the plastic did not come together, and one of them is so bad that it is non-existent. If you can picture, the column where the business end of the screw comes out, just isn't there. 

The cube turns fine, but it doesn't really feel like a Zhanchi. At first I thought it was just lube, so I disassembled, and did a standard traxxis lube, and put it back together. After messing with the tension, I am stuck with a cube that is basically as tight as it will go, but still runs super loose. The layers slip every turn. Even a half turn tighter leaves me with hard turns and zero corner cutting. 

My question is, did I (1) get a freak bad cube, (2) get a a cube with new plastic and or quality standards, or (3) get a counterfeit? I'd be surprised if it is counterfeit, because it definitely looks right, but it did occur to me that it is a possibility. 

For your reference, here is the cube I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9TFE46/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 1, 2014)

everett464 said:


> ...My question is, did I (1) get a freak bad cube, (2) get a a cube with new plastic and or quality standards, or (3) get a counterfeit? I'd be surprised if it is counterfeit, because it definitely looks right, but it did occur to me that it is a possibility.


I can't tell for sure if your cube is legit or not without pictures but I will say that I have received a deformed Zhanchi from TheCubicle before. One of the corner pieces was only half formed like they ran out of plastic or something when they were molding it. I do own a blue Zhanchi though and from the pictures on Amazon it looks like the one I own but I can't be 100% sure. If I were you, I would contact the seller.


----------



## everett464 (May 1, 2014)

Here are some pictures. Quality is not great due to the inherent difficulties of unequipped macro. 

Edge and Corner (normalish):


Column with gap:


Void Column:


----------



## schaek (May 1, 2014)

everett464 said:


> Here are some pictures. Quality is not great due to the inherent difficulties of unequipped macro.
> 
> Edge and Corner (normalish):
> View attachment 4018
> ...



Looks ok.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 1, 2014)

everett464 said:


> Here are some pictures. Quality is not great due to the inherent difficulties of unequipped macro.
> 
> Edge and Corner (normalish):
> View attachment 4018
> ...


 it is a normal zhanchi alright


----------



## mati1242 (May 1, 2014)

I can see one center stem cracked and the other one is broken off.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 1, 2014)

everett464 said:


> Here are some pictures. Quality is not great due to the inherent difficulties of unequipped macro.
> 
> Edge and Corner (normalish):
> View attachment 4018
> ...



If the center cap have the Dayan logo printed on the inside of them then it's a real Dayan brand cube.


----------



## everett464 (May 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> If the center cap have the Dayan logo printed on the inside of them then it's a real Dayan brand cube.



That is good to know. I have molded logos - so, maybe just a bad cast.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 1, 2014)

everett464 said:


> Here are some pictures. Quality is not great due to the inherent difficulties of unequipped macro.
> 
> Edge and Corner (normalish):
> View attachment 4018
> ...



Yep, that's a Zhanchi.


----------



## SgtDrPeppers (May 3, 2014)

*Faulty Dayan Zhanchi*

Hi there,

I'm brand new to the forums and to cubing in general. I recently decided my standard Rubik's Cube wasn't fast enough and decided to buy a Dayan Zhanchi, as I've heard great reviews about it.

I'm based in the UK so the places to buy the Zhanchi are limited, but I managed to find it on Amazon (from an external seller called 'Lycheer'). When the cube arrived it popped almost immediately. I realised some of the screws weren't actually screwed into the core and could easily be popped out without even turning.

I returned it for a refund and ordered another one, assuming it was faulty. When the new cube arrived it had the exact same problem. Upon closer inspection I realised the hole which one of the screws goes into in the core was stripped, so the screw had nothing to hold it in.

I have only heard good things about the Dayan Zhanchi so I'm confused as to why 2 of the cubes were both faulty straight from the box. If I do buy another cube I won't be buying it from Amazon, I've heard that PUZL is a good company for speedcubes.

Any help is appreciated,
SgtDrPeppers

P.S. It was the Zhanchi Stickerless if that makes any difference.


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. There is ukcubestore.com which is based in the UK so you get quicker shipping, but many people order direct from the China/HK stores like zcube, HKnow, Lightake, Wallbuys, etc. Their service is generally great and the choice of cubes is enormous, you just have to wait a bit longer for it to arrive.


----------



## SgtDrPeppers (May 3, 2014)

Thanks, I'll be having a look at all of those websites. Can anyone suggest why the two cubes I bought were faulty though? I would like to buy another Zhanchi but I don't want my next one to be damaged too. The box was sealed when it arrived so I don't think the Amazon seller messed with it at all.


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2014)

Not sure. Post a pic of the core and screws, if you still have them. Sometimes if you are dismantling and reassembling cubes the core can get loose or the screws can go in wonky. You can buy replacement cores from the Chinese sites for about $1 if that happens. A new, pre-assembled cube should of course arrive in good condition though. Or you could think about going DIY and assembling it yourself.


----------



## Stewy (May 3, 2014)

probably just bad luck. same thing happened with my dayan megaminx but luckily i was able to fix the core myself.


----------



## ILMZS20 (May 3, 2014)

it probably was just bad out of the box, probably just a normal dayan zhanchi if tensioned and lubed though. when my first zhanchi arrived it also popped after 2 minutes lol.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

Just buy a core from some store. Cheap and simple fix.


----------



## Blurry (May 3, 2014)

I can vouch for UKCubeStore,


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 3, 2014)

This is why I purchase my cubes as DIY kits. That and the fact that I'm just going to take the cube apart anyway. Now I don't live in the UK but I've heard great things about the UKCubeStore so maybe check them out. Amazon doesn't exactly have the best track record when it comes to Zhanchi 3x3s.


----------



## SgtDrPeppers (May 3, 2014)

Okay, thanks for all the replies. I'm probably gonna go for the ukcubestore route, but I've noticed they don't sell the Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless, which is the one I was going to get. Come to think of it, would it be best to get the stickered version anyway? Since you can't compete with stickerless. I really do like the feel of the stickerless version but if it's a bad habit to get into then I might not bother.

Update: Oh actually, my mistake they do sell the stickerless, you just have to choose it instead of the colour. But still, would it be best to go with stickered?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

SgtDrPeppers said:


> Okay, thanks for all the replies. I'm probably gonna go for the ukcubestore route, but I've noticed they don't sell the Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless, which is the one I was going to get. Come to think of it, would it be best to get the stickered version anyway? Since you can't compete with stickerless. I really do like the feel of the stickerless version but if it's a bad habit to get into then I might not bother.



To tell you the truth, just get the stickered ones. I really haven't noticed any difference between the two.


----------



## SgtDrPeppers (May 3, 2014)

Bump

Thread got moved so I don't want it to get lost and no more replies come through :S

Sorry if that creates awkwardness.


----------



## GamerEliza (May 3, 2014)

I've had a Zhanchi & Guhong off Amazon and both are pretty good. They came in original boxes and looked & felt real. For getting cubes in the uk i recommend lightake.com its the cheapest & free shipping. However ukcubestore is faster since its being delivered from UK. Personally i don't mind the wait though.


----------



## Blurry (May 3, 2014)

SgtDrPeppers said:


> Update: Oh actually, my mistake they do sell the stickerless, you just have to choose it instead of the colour. But still, would it be best to go with stickered?


If your wanting the best feeling cube possible, make your own or buy a Force Cube out of Zhanchi's.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 3, 2014)

The stickered is the same cube as the stickerless, moldwise at least. It's still out there that they might have different plastics; personally I think that's a load of baloney, but then again I'm not the manufacturer. I would suggest going and buying a stickered just for the comp-legalness. Everybody I know who's every gotten a stickerless Zhanchi eventually bought a stickered one afterwards because they decided they wanted to compete.
Still your choice, that's just my suggestion.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 9, 2014)

The sticker less one is a cyclone boys


----------



## Tahrbo (May 10, 2014)

I just bought a black, white, and stickerless 55mm Zhanchi, and they feel different to me. The black one is creaky (I feel the plastic "squeal" when I start a twist), while the white one is extremely smooth. The stickerless falls in between.

The differences are noticeable to me, but not heavily so. They're all still drastic upgrades from my two Rubik's brand cubes.

I refuse to believe that plastic of one specific cube color is "faster" than others, because if it truly were we'd all be using cubes of Color X, and we're not. I chalk up the differences in my cubes to be due to production variance from the factories.

As far as stickerless or stickered goes, I'm planning on using a stickerless as my main once I learn how to speedcube. I prefer having a cube that I can put in my pocket and go boozing and whoring and not have to worry about scratching up the stickers (because I'm totally going to be solving a cube while surrounded by booze and whores lol). I'll never be good enough to compete anyway, so I appreciate the convenience.

That being said, I'm using a black for the time being since most of the videos online use a black, and the uniformity helps when I'm learning. Mind you, stickers are cheap and you can always resticker your cube. It even looks kind of fun. I'm just lazy.

If you want some measure of portability and you don't expect to compete, I'd recommend stickerless.
If you're learning and you want as little divergence as possible between the videos and what you've got, or if you expect to compete, I'd recommend black.

To get back on topic, I have bought a Maru CX3, Dayan Zhanchi, and Ganspuzzle III, all of them from different vendors on Amazon. Every single cube was genuine.

I did take care to look at reviews and ratings and avoid any sellers that seemed rather suspect.

Now that I know better, I only buy from the big online stores.

It's so counter-intuitive to trust a Chinese website over Amazon that I feel bad for the people getting ripped off. Even so, it's a good idea to vet any and all sellers on Amazon Marketplace.


----------



## GuRoux (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> I just bought a black, white, and stickerless 55mm Zhanchi, and they feel different to me. The black one is creaky (I feel the plastic "squeal" when I start a twist), while the white one is extremely smooth. The stickerless falls in between.
> 
> The differences are noticeable to me, but not heavily so. They're all still drastic upgrades from my two Rubik's brand cubes.
> 
> ...



Usually if you lubricate the core (spring part) the squeaky noise will go away.


----------



## Swell (May 10, 2014)

*My two Dayan Zhanchis look completely different! (pictures provided)*

Hello so i started cubing recently after being inspired by a friend who solves a 3x3 in 30 seconds.

anyway, he told me not get rubik's brand so i searched otherwise online and saw that alot of people use Dayan cubes, so i decided to order a stickerless dayan zhanchi from amazon. My brother 2 weeks later ordered one too, as also another friend of mine (new to cubing aswell) ordered the same one, all from different sellers.

Great cubes, but i recently fell interested into getting the same dayan 5 zhanchi but a stickered version because i started using stickered cubes of bigger sizes and licked the feel of them. when i received this new zhanchi i noticed the structure was different. I checked both my brother and my friends cube and all of ours was the same, it was the stickered that was different. However upon searching on youtube we realized that it was actually our stickerless ones that are different, everyone else's seem to be built like my stickered one. Did Dayan change how they make their zhanchis recently? we are really confused. sorry for bad pictures but it is still possible to see the differences


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 10, 2014)

The stickered is a Zhanchi. The stickerless is a YJ Yulong.


----------



## Swell (May 10, 2014)

thank you.  Really weird how 3 different sellers sent the wrong cube, in a dayan box, with the dayan logo and all. Too late to return them, probably wont be buying cubes from amazon anymore. atleast i can say i have 2 different branded 3x3's instead of the same one lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 10, 2014)

it is amazon after all.


----------



## Swell (May 10, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> it is amazon after all.



I was new to cubing when i ordered the stickerless cubes, now that i am becoming more experienced i will begin to order from different stores like cubicle or hknowstore.


----------



## ILMZS20 (May 10, 2014)

i saw quite a few cases of people ordering dayan and getting yj cubes. bad luck i guess next time order somewhere else, thats all you can do.


----------



## FailCuber (May 10, 2014)

Is there a lot of fake cubes in amazon?


----------



## Tahrbo (May 11, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Is there a lot of fake cubes in amazon?



Probably more accurate to say that there are a lot of fake sellers on Amazon, and it can be hard to discern which ones are legit. Some people have been lucky (I'm 3 for 3 on solid purchases).

Not trying to sound like a ******, but I'm glad that the people who are getting scammed are at least getting scammed with a decent budget cube. I really like the stickerless Yulong.

If you have to buy on Amazon, look for some seller ratings that are incendiary. If you're in this thread, you'll probably never buy Amazon anyway, but the advice is good for just about any Amazon Marketplace purchase. If it's Fulfilled by Amazon, all the better.


----------



## Jont828 (May 20, 2014)

Hi! I bought a Dayan Zhanchi about a year ago, and my friends recently got theirs as well (like within the past few days). Upon inspection, I noticed that their center caps were different and the Dayan Logo was inscribed on the inside. Other than that, I noticed no difference in the pieces. Also, my friends' new, unbroken-in cubes did feel like what I remembered when I first unboxed mine. Mine generally feels sluggish in turning and the M slices seem tight, but theirs worked great even though the tensions were even tighter. Also, I did lube mine with Weight 4 Assorted Silicon Lube from The Cubicle, if that makes any difference.

I asked if it was an original plastic Zhanchi, but I was told that it wasn't since it didn't have the beige core. My friend keeps saying I have a counterfeit, but I'm not so sure since the other pieces are identical. I also figured that Dayan might have changed the mold slightly.

Here are some pictures of my Zhanchi. I restickered it and made my own Dayan Logo Sticker for the white center piece. It is a bit worn since it's been my only speedcube for a year.



Spoiler: Images


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks alright to me... hard to tell without you taking it apart and showing the edge/corner pieces though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2014)

Applepiez16 said:


> So i recently purchased a Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon, here is the link
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0091BXD9E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=078PPJ0D4VK7EHRNEWND&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455344027&pf_rd_i=468294
> I brought it from Sweety-Life
> When i received it today i noticed that the box was different to ones i've seen on google.
> ...



That's the new box from Dayan.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 31, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That's the new box from Dayan.



pretty cool box D!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dayan had a new box? Cool!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah the new box design is based off the Dayan Gem VI box. http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0169/0924/products/Dayan_Gem_Cube_VI_Black_large.JPG?v=1417801110


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> View attachment 3569
> 
> I also recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi V from Amazon but don't have torpedos either. The edges and corners have no neck... Is this not a legit Zhanchi?



What you got, is a YJ Yulong
still a very good cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> What you got, is a YJ Yulong
> still a very good cube



Did you even read any of this thread? Apart from that post?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Did you even read any of this thread? Apart from that post?



whats wrong?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> whats wrong?



He replied to a post that's from the first page of the thread... And that has been answered (lots of times) already.

(although, if this is ok behaviour, I'd gladly accept and just... idk delete my post above or something)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> He replied to a post that's from the first page of the thread... And that has been answered (lots of times) already.
> 
> (although, if this is ok behaviour, I'd gladly accept and just... idk delete my post above or something)



if i were to see a picture on this thread and i knew what cube it was i wouldn't see if it was answered i would just reply.


----------



## dannah (Jan 10, 2015)

if it does not have torpedoes, you can bey them quite cheaply and put them in


----------



## mac1929 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi. I have just received a Cube from Amazon. The seller's name is KOKOT.

It looks very different to a Zhanchi. I wonder what cube it is?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2015)

mac1929 said:


> Hi. I have just received a Cube from Amazon. The seller's name is KOKOT.
> 
> It looks very different to a Zhanchi. I wonder what cube it is?
> 
> ...



That is the Dayan Guhong v1.


----------



## slowcuberof2020 (Sep 22, 2020)

bornlambo said:


> I recently ordered a new Dayan Zhanchi from Amazon after misplacing my other 55mm one at school. It came in today and I immediately noticed a difference. The sound and feel was completely different (much scratchier than my original one). When I opened it up, I realized there were no torpedoes as the bottom of the edge piece was a smooth curve. I was confused as to whether this was really a Zhanchi (because I'm stupid and have little actual cube knowledge) or if it's not a Zhanchi and they sent me the wrong one?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!


Next time by from from speedcubes.co.za next time, not amazon (Although my dad insists on buying my cubes on Shopee)


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2020)

slowcuberof2020 said:


> Next time by from from speedcubes.co.za next time, not amazon (Although my dad insists on buying my cubes on Shopee)


This thread hasn't had a message in over 5 years, the person you are responding to probably no longer cubes and isn't active on the forum, unless you have something significantly constructive to add please don't respond to threads that haven't had messages in years.


----------

